# Wanted - het for albino snapping turtle(s)



## Baoh (Dec 3, 2011)

Seeking hatchling(s), juvenile(s), and/or adult(s). Common or FL subspecies. 

I would prefer to know the sex, whether visually performed or assumed via incubation temperature. Please state all details regarding the animal or animals, including physical condition and how you came to acquire it/them, along with the price you are looking for. Photographs are a must.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Allghoi Khorkhoi (Dec 4, 2011)

Try http://www.theturtlesource.com/p.asp?id=125698429&main=333



Baoh said:


> Seeking hatchling(s), juvenile(s), and/or adult(s). Common or FL subspecies.
> 
> I would prefer to know the sex, whether visually performed or assumed via incubation temperature. Please state all details regarding the animal or animals, including physical condition and how you came to acquire it/them, along with the price you are looking for. Photographs are a must.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 4, 2011)

While I appreciate your response, the link does not lead to what I asked for.

I am looking for animals heterozygous for albinism. 

To add, I am not looking for defective animals like I see some people offering.


----------



## Allghoi Khorkhoi (Dec 4, 2011)

I did not mean what you are looking for was in the link - I meant for you to contact them - they may have what you want and are the best at what they do. They may be able to find you a het albino snapper. You can contact them by email on their site. Good luck.



Baoh said:


> While I appreciate your response, the link does not lead to what I asked for.
> 
> I am looking for animals heterozygous for albinism.
> 
> To add, I am not looking for defective animals like I see some people offering.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 4, 2011)

I have had positive dealings with Marc on multiple occasions. Most folks are not releasing known hets. Usually, either defective animals or possible hets. I usually do not receive information about non-listed animals when I ask. Sometimes, even additional information requests regarding listed stock go unanswered, so I just stopped trying. It is a shame, seeing as how I was interested in a listed animal and just wanted confirmation on a detail before I would have bought it. Thanks, though.



Allghoi Khorkhoi said:


> I did not mean what you are looking for was in the link - I meant for you to contact them - they may have what you want and are the best at what they do. They may be able to find you a het albino snapper. You can contact them by email on their site. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

